# Nova Meierhenrich hatte einen Unfall!



## Franky70 (1 Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich habe mit der Threadzeile niemanden erschreckt, soo schlimm war es ja nicht.
Zwei Zehen hat sich die süße Moderatorin beim Tanzen gebrochen.
Ich wünsche ihr gute Besserung und richte liebe Grüße an ihre Füße. 

Zehen gebrochen: Nova Meierhenrich hat ausgerockt | Promiflash.de

Jaja, es gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt...


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2011)

Hilfe


----------



## frank63 (2 Juni 2011)

...das ist ja eine ernste Sache..


----------

